# Talentrechner



## -Freez- (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
letztens hatte ich nen Link zu einem super Talentrechenr gefunden, allerdings ist der mir abhanden gekommen.
Also meine Frage könnte jemand nen guten Talentrechner verlinken ? (wenns geht einen auf deutsch)
danke schön 

so long 

\m/>_<\m/


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2008)

http://hybes.de/featPlaner.php


----------



## Raknos (23. Mai 2008)

Weiß nich ob das dein super Talentrechner war aber hier haste einen in Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.hybes.org/featPlaner.php?class=...ian&lang=de


----------



## Abrid (23. Mai 2008)

hier ein schöner Talentrechner (deutsch/englisch/französisch/spanisch)


----------

